# I feel so awful



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Yesterday Lamby was more "snarky" than normal,I just thought she was out of sorts a bit because I worked the day before after being off work for 2 months with my knee. She layed in her basket in my office all day and wouldn't come out. I tried everything ......Finally I made her get up so I could wash her face & redo her topknot and I noticed a bit of what seemed to be blood on her hip.














I freaked out trying to see where it was coming from.I couldn't find any place then I checked her little bottom...and MAN I really freaked then














I could tell her anal gland had abscessed and looked to have burst







I scoped her up and ran to the phone...5 min till my vet closed for the day. He is so great ,told me to calm down and he would Wait for us to get there. In short(sorry this is so long ) he put her on meds did a blood panel and I had to bring her in this morning to have her glands and bottom all cleaned out. He says he prefers to do this as sometimes you think the abscess is all drained and then down the road you find out it has not and the infection is still there. I feel AWFUL ,I told him she hadn't done any boot scooting so I never dreamed she had a problem,never has before.I m such a BAD MOM .He knows she is on good quality food and I thought this happened sometimes from a poor diet. But he said no...as they get older the "stuff"for a lack of words gets thicker & thicker and sometimes this happens.I wont go into the different descriptions he told me









So as I type this my poor baby is under anastesea (sp) having God knows what having done to her







I kept telling her... I'm so sorry baby girl,so please all say a prayer for my baby,I worry so much because she is older...I will be on pins and needles pacing the floor until my vet calls me when its done. And LORD I have to wait till late afternoon to bring her home


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Do not be so hard on yourself, that is one of those things you can't _see_, so there is no way of knowing there is a problem. Like you said, she hadn't been scooting, you had no way of knowing this was a problem.

I will keep you both in my thoughts and prayers- hang in there, she will be home and as good as new in no time!!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

How could you know? You did know enough to call the vet right away when you suspected something was wrong. That makes you a good mommy, not a bad one! I am sure little Lamby will be back to normal in no time. Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh Sheila, I know how you feel... but there is no way you could have predicted this. Remember when something similar happened to Catcher? .... You ARE a good mom... the best!!

I'll be thinking of you guys today and hope that she'll soon be home in your loving arms.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Do NOT say that you are a bad mom. You have given Lamby a new life and for that you are the best. This is something you couldn't have known about. You and little Lamby will be in my prayers.







Please let us know when you hear something.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> Oh Sheila, I know how you feel... but there is no way you could have predicted this. Remember when something similar happened to Catcher? ....
> 
> Thanks guys,Sher I do remember now about Catcher. Did your vet do that to Catcher also ? I just hate this,Im so worried because of her age.


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

She couldnt have a better mommy, you did excatly as you should, most people would of waited and called the vet the next day...you called right away. She is gonna be fine and back home in no time and you'll see she'll be back to her normal self. Small fry scoots around alot, though the vet has tried and tried to see if there is something causing this she cant find anything wrong. Im glad you posted so I can keep a closer eye on her rear. Thanks so much for making us all aware that you may notice no symptoms at all and yet there still be a problem. Your a great malti mom!







We'll keep her in our thoughts!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

You are NOT a bad mom!









Something similar happened to my neighbor's mom's dog. She was fine after being on an antibiotic for a week or so. I'm sure Lamby will be fine. Keep us posted.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Ah, poor Lamby! I'm so sorry that happened to her, but no way is it your fault. I'm just glad she's at the vets and will be taken care of.

You're a very good Malt mommy! In fact, how many people would wake a a "snarky" dog to change her topknot?









Hugs and kisses to you both!


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh Im so sorry, I know how bad you must feel for your baby, please let us know how she is.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=273295
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sheila, he didn't anesthetize him... he did clean it all out, etc. and put him on antibiotics. Knock on wood he hasn't had any problem since. His fluid was very thick and "lumpy" per the vet, so he recommended that rather than the groomer expressing the glands externally, that he be called in during grooming to do it internally so he can be sure to get all the stuff out.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Sheila.. little Lamby couldn't have a better mom! ..so don't go having a guilt trip over this. These things can develop and nothing to be obvious till what happened with Lamby and it 'showed iself'. The main thing she got to the vet and they will take good care of her. 
I know as a mama... it is always a concern when they have to go under.. I know it is easier said than done to say "don't worry"... it's what we mamas 'do". 
Will be looking in later to see your update and I'm sure it will be a good one!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww geez.. poor lamby.







i hope she's feeling better soon.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Poor Lamby!!!









Keep us posted!!!!!!!


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

I'll be thinking of you both and holding very good thoughts for you. I know you just want the little darlin' home with you. She'll soon be back in your arms.







to you both.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

For you and Lamby..


Andrea~


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh Sheila, please don't feel that you are a bad mommy because you are definately not, you were not to know if there were no signs.








I will keep both you and little Lamby in my thoughts and prayers and hope she comes home feeling much better








There's no point saying don't worry because we all do when our little ones are not well, but I am sure she is in good hands and once all is repaired she will her sweet happy little self again


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Sheila, just checking in for an update on Lamby.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

aww ur not a bad mom..these things happen w/o n eone noticing. ive seen it happen to a vets dog too...ur a good mom b/c u took care of her


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Feel better soon Lamby


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Don't be hard on yourself. This is very common as dogs mature. I once had a Lhasa where this happened 3 times. That's the only dog that I've had with this problem, but she was always fine afterwards.

My thoughts and prayers are will you an Lamby, but I know that she will be fine.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

SHE'S HOME














Thanks so much everyone, your posting's mean alot to me. When my vet called he said I could bring her home early because he knows I'm a worry wort but will watch her closely. Lamby is resting and seems to be ok,he sent pain meds home with her for 4 days.She ate a bit of chicken&rice I made for her today & drank a bit. Her poor little bottom looks _AWFUL.! _She still loves her Mom though,she gave me tons of sweet kisses when Dr.Molton handed her to me !!







On the way home I couldn't bear to put her in her seat ( I know I'm bad ) and let her snuggle on my neck the whole way home ,She made little happy whimper sounds the whole way !







I'm not working tomorrow because I want to keep an eye on her,it will be our snuggle day! 

Again ,Thank You All


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Lamby's home!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm so glad to hear that all is well and she is recuperating with you.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

So happy to hear this great report. You just wallow in all that lovin'!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

So happy to hear it..

Andrea~


----------



## CoriMalte (Jun 3, 2005)

Glad to hear everything turned out OK!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

aww your poor little baby girl! I'll keep her in my thoughts.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

You are a _wonderful _ malt mommy who acted _quickly_ I am so thankful Lamby is feeling better, am glad you are feeling better too.

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm so glad Lamby is back home!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Thanks all ! I'm sitting at the putter on SM of course drinking a cup of green tea ( its a damp dreary day here) with Lam Pie all curled up on my lap ! The two boys keep coming up and checking on their Little Sis. They know she is not up to" par" and really keep an eye on her. Sometimes it really amazes me how intuned these little guys are about each other & us !


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Aww....sorry you worried so, but glad she is ok...
My friend's shih did this and it got really bad. She said the absess drained something awful as it was healing. She had to keep towels under her all the time...
I hope Lamby is feeling back to old self soon!!!!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> Aww....sorry you worried so, but glad she is ok...
> My friend's shih did this and it got really bad. She said the absess drained something awful as it was healing. She had to keep towels under her all the time...
> I hope Lamby is feeling back to old self soon!!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Traci,yes they told me it would continue to drain for a few days. So I covered all her favorite places to lay to protect them. _Where have you been I havent talked to you in for ever !_


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Thank you all that cared enough to post .


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sorry I missed this thread, but I am glad your baby is home now. Wishing her a speedy recovery! Lots of hugs


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I missed this thread too. I miss some somtimes and find them later. I am off and on

here quickly sometimes. I'm so glad Lamby is feeling better. 



As the others have said, don't beat yourself up for this. Doodoo happens! LOL!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm so glad she is feeling better







I'll pray that she continues to improve


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Sheila I am so pleased Lamby is home and doing well, I hope she is back to being her normal and happy little self in no time








You are right about these little ones too they sure do know when things are not right with one another and especially with us too, and what wonderful little healers they are when we are not feeling so great. We are so lucky to have these little angels


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i'm glad she's home and on the mend. hugs to lamby!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=273498
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am SO busy right now. It is ridiculous! I pop in here and there and read a few...post when I can...but I just can't keep up...I barely have time to PEE! We are gone somewhere EVERYNIGHT of the week right now b/w my cheerleading schedule with basketball, my son's flag football, and church...Saturday's daughter has soccer. It is NUTS! Anyway...thanks for missing me-hugs to Lamby!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

> Thanks all ! I'm sitting at the putter on SM of course drinking a cup of green tea ( its a damp dreary day here) with Lam Pie all curled up on my lap ! The two boys keep coming up and checking on their Little Sis. They know she is not up to" par" and really keep an eye on her. Sometimes it really amazes me how intuned these little guys are about each other & us !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhh I can envision little lamby all nestled in on your lap... enjoying all that extra "mommy-time". Does she have to go back for a check up or is it just a matter of it healing up?...and did the vet say how long it would take to heal? I hope lamby feels better and better each day!


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

Your story sound just like what happened to my daughter and her little Bruiser. She can't forgive herself for not "predicting the future" and Bruiser had to have emergency surgery. She came home from work to find him in pain and a bulging bottom. Bruiser was only 2 and hadn't had any problems. My vet showed me how to feel the area and what I was feeling for and now it's part of my bath routine. He also showed me how to express the glands. He said don't touch them unless they are "full". Izzy's have never been expressed and Chipper's need to be done every 3 weeks? 



A BAD mommy wouldn't have gotten treatment for the problem!! A BAD Mommy wouldn't feel guilty for not "predicting the future"! Glad it's over for you all!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Glad Lamby is ok. This happened to a friend of mine too. There is no need to feel guilty about anything.


----------



## lilybellesmom (Jul 10, 2006)

You are such a good mommy, we worry cuz we care. I'm glad Lamby is feeling better.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Yay Lamby!! Keep getting better hon.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I am so glad she is home with you and I pray for her to feel her normal self very soon







I didn't see this thread until today, I only poped in here for a short time yesterday, I was busy throwing food out of my newer broken fridge...oh, well that's a whole other story







Let us know how your baby is doing today, I will watch for your update


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Lamby had a very very bad night. She has been prone to trachea problems off and on since Ive had her.Every time she moved last night she began coughing and not being able to catch her breath.It was a very long night fir her and me. This morning I took her back to Dr.Molton and gave her some meds to relax it,he said her trachea is irritated from the tube being down her throat. She had alot of bloody show this am also,but it seems to be slowing down. So far the meds for her trachea hasn't helped much so I have to sit with her cuddled on my neck ( her fav. spot) to keep her from coughing as when I move she tries to follow me. I'm hoping with the next dose she will get some relief. Thank you all for the well wishes for her.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Hoping that Lamby starts feeling much better soon!!

To Lamby ~
[attachment=14752:attachment]


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Lamby


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Hope Lamby feels better soon


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Gentle hugs for Lamby


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)




----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Just looking for an update on little Lamby. How are things today?


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Feel better soon Miss Lamby








(Lamby is just the cutest name by the way)


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> Just looking for an update on little Lamby. How are things today?[/B]


She seems to be doing a bit better this afternoon. The second dose of new meds seemed to have helped her alot. She is still coughing & gagging but not near as bad as she was . She has rested well this afternoon ,so Im hoping that after a goodnites snuggle/sleep she will really be on the mend ! I think we could both use that ! Shes not eating but a small amount. But Im sure thats because her throat is sore. Thanks for asking. Poor thing has been through so much her whole life I just hate to see her suffer in any amount .


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

*<span style="color:#000099">I know how you must feel, when Indy is not feeling well, I am a wreck and stay up all night with him. I always know when he isn't himself...he also just wants to be held and cuddle like a baby














I will say a prayer that <span style="font-family:Comic">Lamby has not only a good night but gets better ASAP







</span></span></span></span></span>*


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

I am so glad that Lamby is getting better.







Has the Vet said how long she will need to be on medication?


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

get well lamby


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

My computer is down, but I borrowed a patient's in the nursing home to check in on Lamby. I recall when she first came to live with you. I think some of the Lamby story was the first posts I read on SM.
I hope she is feeling better soon.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm so glad that Lamby is improving. I know how difficult it is when they are not feeling well. You just feel so helpless. My prayers are with you and Lamby.









Pat


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I pray the meds will soothe her little trachea and throat are will heal quickly. I know you are such a dedicated mom and yes it is just awful to think they have ANY discomfort!..especially when they have had a hard start to life.. it makes you want to make up for it and not have anything whatsoever be wrong!
Know your little sweetie is in my prayers for a speedy recovery!


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

Hugs to you and to Lamby, who I hope is feeling better today!


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh I'm so sorry that I am late reading this post. I'm so glad that Lamby is improving. Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Get well soon sweet Lamby.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

The coughing can last up to 48 hours after anesthesia. The tube irritates their throat.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Any word this morning? I sure hope our Little Lamby is feeling better today.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Last night was a very difficult night for Lamby.For the first 1 1/2 hours we slept after that she would start gagging & gagging & gagging until she would vomit foam ( because she will not eat).Then shed go back to sleep for a few min. then it would start all over again. I was just helpless to do anything for her but stroke her & talk to her in soothing tones& cry







As I mentioned she has had trachea problems before but after a day on meds they would kick in and help her. When it first started we went through 4 different ones to find the one that would help. She would stay on it for a week or two then it won't bother her again. This has happened twice since I got her. What I'm worried about this time is what if her trachea isn't just irritated from the tube but what if because she had problems before this has damaged it????? She is drinking but not eating,so no poo because no food. I had to come into the shop today as I have a very large wedding party coming in,but then I'm leaving to go home to her.I had my daughter miss college today so she could come keep an eye on Lamby till I got home.I have a calll in to the vet . to see what he thinks.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Poor baby...will she take liquids like beef or chicken broth? At least that way she could get some calories, fat, and protien. Please keep us posted....


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I am sorry to hear that Lamby had another bad night. Please give her a big hug from me and nose licks from Indy














I pray this is just from the tube and she is well very soon


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I know how you feel. when Sparkey gets sick I get sick too. so hard to see them sick. I hope nothing is damaged by the tube. hopefully the vet is right and she is just irritated. but I wish she would eat something. I think if she didn't eat for 2 days they may have to feed her through the IV. how about some baby food? Sparkey loves that. but I know, he wont even eat that when he is sick







I sure hope this doesn't last too much longer. I'm glad she is drinking though. I'll pray that she gets well real soon


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Poor Lamby... I am sorry to hear she is not feeling well.







Big hugs to Lamby, I hope she gets better soon.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I too hope her trachea is only irritated. Does this depend on the skill of the person putting the tube in ? I am wondering because it happened once to Alex that he was more irritated and coughing more and it lasted longer. He was fine this last two times.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh dear.. I am so sorry to hear poor little lamby is having such a hard time of it. maybe the vet needs to actually see her to understand what is going on. 
Please let us know what he says!..maenwhile the prayers continue for her!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Awww...poor thing.








What about trying baby food or soft canned food to see if she will eat that? Maybe even some cottage cheese. Poor thing needs to eat..


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Sheila, I am so very sorry to hear what's going on with Lamby. Just wondering if she would eat some canned food that was warmed up and soft and would sort of just slide down ?? I sure hope we see some improvement really soon.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Oh, I am so sorry to hear that she isn't doing so good. We feel so helpless when your fur kids are sick! I hope that Lamby is back to normal real soon!!!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i'm so sorry to hear lamby (and you) had a difficult night.







i really hopes she gets better soon.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Praying that she gets better very quick


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Juts wanted to say Thank You all for your support







Lamby is FINALLY coming around.She is still having episodes of gagging that requires her meds, but it is less & less. Her appetite is better,not normal but better ! Anyway....Thanks again !


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

I'm glad to hear that she is getting better.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Well -- good to hear you're headed in the right direction. Come on, Lamby -- keep up the good work, baby doll.


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

When Izzy was too sick to eat....an egg fried (with only cooking spray) was the only thing that got her back into eating. Of course, I pretended it was for ME and shared with her. I hope Lamby is better today.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Hope Lamby is feeling much better soon! Glad to hear she is eating a little.


ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Juts wanted to say Thank You all for your support
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I'm so glad to hear that she is moving in the right direction. I hope she is 100% really soon!


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Good Girl Lamby!! I'm so glad things are looking up. 
(by the way, Bella likes some scrambled egg when she's feeling icky)


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm glad to hear Lamby's feeling a bit better.


----------



## CoriMalte (Jun 3, 2005)

I'm so relieved to hear that Lamby is doing better!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Good to hear she is getting better


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

That's great Lamby!! Get better soon!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Sheila I am so happy that Lamby is starting to improve, I sure hope she keeps getting better now for you each day


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

Oh poor baby Lamby.







What an awful thing to have happen to a prissy lil girl. It's not your fault. I know how you feel though.Mom's are just like that. I know she thinks Yourrrrr Grrrreat!!


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Finally I can jump in here and say I'm so happy Lamby is feeling better.
I was scared to read the next page and so on.
You are a wonderful momy.















to Lamby.


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

Aww, I'm so glad that Lamby is home and that everything came out fine.


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh I'm so glad to hear that Lamby is improving!


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

For some reason I missed this thread, and then when I found it, I couldn't get on SM.
Anyway I just wanted to let you know I am thinking of you and your baby


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Kisses and hugs to Lamby







and prayers for her continued recovery.

Sorry I missed this thread. Haven't been on SM much lately. When I stay off I can get so much more done. 

Lynda, Chloe and Katie


----------

